# Best time to buy a road bike?



## Seigi (23 Jul 2011)

So I've been thinking about it a bit recently, I've been getting into cycling more and more, and now want a road bike (as most of my rides are on road), but I'm sat here thinking "Do I buy it now, and use it for what's left of summer/early autumn, or do I buy around winter hoping to get some good deals, but put up with the likely chance of not using it as much", so what do you think? Is it really worth waiting until the winter, are there usually decent deals/discounts on around this time, or would I be better of going for it now for the sake of ~£50 (If it turns out discount is very little).

Thanks for any suggestions,
Seigi.


----------



## vickster (23 Jul 2011)

How much are you thinking? The bigger the amount, the bigger the discount I guess (as long as it's not something utterly obscure)

I was in Cyclesurgery today and they already had reductions, like 20% of a £1000 Willer, while all of the Specialized Allez are on offer

If you are a strange size, you may find a better deal later as stocks are cleared, however if you are a normal - 5'8-6' , less so.

I'd look for a deal now if you have the cash and can find a bike you like, otherwise it'll just gather dust for 3-6 months!


----------



## terry_gardener (23 Jul 2011)

the new bike model apparently comes out at the end of the year and therefore shops an online retailers will be selling of the older models little cheaper. 

problem with that is must new models don't have much different on them except a new paint job and you might not like the new paint job. 

for example when i was researching new bikes the paint job changed between years. 

my advice would be find a bike that you like and fits well and take the plunge now, because you never know what the stock levels of old stock is going to be and what the newer models are going to be like.


----------



## Seigi (23 Jul 2011)

I'm looking roughly in the area of £400, £500 max. I'm 6'4", sorry if that's strange ;-). 

My girlfriend's brother works in an LBS, I'll have to find out if he gets any discount there, and if so, how much, as the bikes at where he works seem to be on the expensive end, the cheapest road bike is a Trek 1.2 H2 at £600.

I'll maybe head into town sometime soon and see if there's anything about that looks all right (and obviously sit on them, see how they feel etc.)

@terry gardener - I noticed this, the Claud Butler Roubaix had virtually no change at all from 2010 - 2011, except 2011 is £100+ more, and the paint job has yellow up the back post instead of red.


----------



## vickster (23 Jul 2011)

Specialized Allez...? 

http://www.evanscycles.com/products/specialized/allez-16-2011-road-bike-ec025025

£400 will get you an entry-level road bike from Halfords or Decathlon...or there's always used if you feel brave!

6'4 is quite large lol, looks like a 59-61" frame from other threads?


----------



## pshore (23 Jul 2011)

vickster said:


> £400 will get you an entry-level road bike from Halfords or Decathlon...or there's always used if you feel brave!



There are quite a lot of aluminium road bikes on eBay because people are upgrading to carbon. You have to be patient and wait for what looks like a genuine seller, rather than a theif.

For example, I got a hardly used 2004 trek road bike with alu frame, carbon forks, tiagra kit for £265.


----------



## zacklaws (23 Jul 2011)

It will not be long before the 2012 models start coming out, maybe another couple of months time, I think it was 2009, the 2010 models came out very early, think it was July/August by some manufacturers as they had not made enough due to the recession, but people wanted bikes as petrol had got too expensive.

Just hang on a little while and there should be some good deals.


----------



## Lozatron (24 Jul 2011)

I'm surprised no-one's said NOW!!! buy the smartest you can - below 5-600 I'd definitely go second hand - but whatever you do, get yourself a decent bike and get out on it. Your life will be better! 

For new bikes boardman (halfords), ribble or planet x are the best value IMHO - although friend in LBS may be able to get you and even better deal - but even if you save 2-300 quid by waiting a few months - you'll never get the fun rides you could have had this summer back...


----------



## vickster (24 Jul 2011)

I did, just not in capitals


----------



## johnnyh (24 Jul 2011)

The best time... you mean there is a bad time?


----------



## leyburnrunner (24 Jul 2011)

i've little choice than to wait till my december BIG birthday and get my bike then. in the meantime i' m stuck with my heavy mtb.


----------



## Corgi Kid (24 Jul 2011)

I am new to cycling after a 30 year break and bought a Trek 1.2 H2. I am 5' 11 and the bikes a perfect fit. I bought it on the bike to work scheme at work and it was £700 less £291 discount. Do you have a scheme at work or maybe ask your boss to start one. I am out every day now and love the bike.


----------



## endoman (24 Jul 2011)

I bought mine in less than a minute on line, I reckon that's a pretty good time.


----------



## Banjo (24 Jul 2011)

Best time financially is as soon as the 2012 models start appearing in the shops / adverts.

Dont linger too long though as your a large than average guy there will be fewer bikes available that fit you.
(probably a 60 cm but sit on a few and get measured properly first)

Dont even consider getting one that nearly fits you just because its a bargain.
You will always be on a bike that isnt quite right if you do that.

There are bargains secondhand available but it really is buyer beware, could end up costing more to sort problems out later. 

Road bike size guide good luck .


----------



## Norm (24 Jul 2011)

zacklaws said:


> Just hang on a little while and there should be some good deals.


 If someone said to me "Here's £100 not to ride a decent bike for the next 3 months", I'd laugh at them and go out for a ride.

Buy now, the deals are not certain, in terms of timing or value, and you might not find the model you want in the size you want anyway. IMO, it's best to get one now, or NOW  and enjoy the warm weather.


----------



## darth vadar (24 Jul 2011)

Have a look around at last years models (2010) or even 2009 - there are still some about.

The popularity of cycling has given the manufacturers the excuse to hike up their prices by a fair old margin every year so do have a good nosey.

I got good prices on my two Giant bikes from Cycle Surgery and Ash Cycles always seem very keen with their prices. Active Sport UK in Buxton are another one who have caught my eye in the past. Price match is always worth asking about also.

Good luck.


----------



## Seigi (24 Jul 2011)

vickster said:


> Specialized Allez...?
> 
> http://www.evanscycl...d-bike-ec025025
> 
> ...




Is the Specialized Allez good for that price range? I'm not totally 'technical' when it comes to bikes, but it looks appealing cosmetically 

Just measured myself, think I've shrunk, I'm about 6'2"-6'3", my inside leg on trousers is normally 31 - 33, I don't have hugely long legs like some people my height, but regardless I will get fitted at a bike store.


----------



## the_mikey (24 Jul 2011)

Anytime between now and march, end of Summer is end of season for cycling generally, then the 2012 range will start to appear in stores between now and next year.


----------

